# Der §Impressionen aus Hyborien"-Thread



## maggus (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Alle Leute, die schon im EA-Programm spielen können, macht so viele Screenshots von AoC wie möglich und stellt die hier mal rein.

Was mich besonders interessiert, sind die Gebiete jenseits von Tortage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also Fotoapparate rausgekramt und losgezogen.


----------



## Kryos (19. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Was mich besonders interessiert, sind die Gebiete jenseits von Tortage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Level 20-23, Hauptstadt und ein Questgebiet das an Italien erinnert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (20. Mai 2008)

Level 28 - ich kämpfe mich durch die Ägyptische Landschaft der Seth. 
Echt genial. Die Monster sehen mittlerweile auch schon recht fies aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (20. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Level 28 - ich kämpfe mich durch die Ägyptische Landschaft der Seth.
> Echt genial. Die Monster sehen mittlerweile auch schon recht fies aus:
> 
> 
> ...




wirklich tolle grafik und grandiose Charaktermodelle!

hmm, spielst du einen Conquerer?


----------



## Kryos (20. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele einen Barbaren

Hier noch mehr Bilder:

Die Stygischen Wachen tragen echt tolle Rüstungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Städte sind unglaublich komplex und wunderschön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Necromancer können manchmal einen "gefrorenen Hass" beschwören - ein Eismonster. Sieht krass aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewalt und blut gibts natürlich auch reichlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man so ein Gesicht hat, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man verhauen wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Dämonologen oder dem Herald of Xotli gemacht?
Sonst spiel wahrsch en Conqueror und häng WoW bald an den Nagel


----------



## Kryos (20. Mai 2008)

Disteltee schrieb:


> Hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Dämonologen oder dem Herald of Xotli gemacht?
> Sonst spiel wahrsch en Conqueror und häng WoW bald an den Nagel



Beide nur 5 Level weit (Sache von 15 Minuten). Herald hat viele lange cooldowns und spielt sich nicht so "flüssig". Dämonologe ist sehr mächtig, seine Feuerzauber machen richtig böse aua.

Conqueror macht weniger Schaden als ein Barbar oder Magier. Dafür kannste nach dem umspecct später tanken - zum leveln nicht nötig. Barbar macht viel Schaden, kann dauerhaft schleichen, dafür halt nicht tanken und nicht heilen.


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Conqueror kann tanken, der kann doch eig keine Schild tragen ? 
Auf www.hybes.de steht da der Talentplaner stimmt der überein weil die Feats vom Conqueror sehen nicht so nach Deff aus, egal in welchem Baum.


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Bin erst Level 23 und bin nun im Conall-Tal angekommen.Der Ausblick ist der Hammer, erinnert mich etwas ans Mitteland von Gothic 3.

Erstmal noch 2 Screens aus Tortage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




cimmerisches Startgebiet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Conall-Tal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele wie man sieht nen Waldläufer und hab seitm Release auch schon fleißig gebloggt.

HIER(Blog) gibt es nochmehr Screenshots zu sehen und nochmer über AoC zu lesen.


----------



## Kryos (20. Mai 2008)

Disteltee schrieb:


> Conqueror kann tanken, der kann doch eig keine Schild tragen ?
> Auf www.hybes.de steht da der Talentplaner stimmt der überein weil die Feats vom Conqueror sehen nicht so nach Deff aus, egal in welchem Baum.



Er ist ein leichter Tank - Quasi ein Offtank. Für dicke Raidbosse braucht man Wächter. Aber wie alle Klassen welche die schwerste Rüstung tragen macht er im Gegenzug weniger Schaden als die Schurkenklassen zu denen Assassinen und Barbaren zählen.


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Jop, werd glaube trotzdem den Conqueror spielen, der hat en paar nette Auren und Buffs. Tanken naja, erstma 80 werden.
Werde aber auch den Demo spielen um Spellweaving auszuprobieren^^
MFG


----------



## Favorit (20. Mai 2008)

spielt sich das game so wie es aussieht?


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Favorit schrieb:


> spielt sich das game so wie es aussieht?



Ja.


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Die Grafik is schon derbe.
Würde ich das mit nem 2,4Ghz Core2Duo
2 GB Ram
GeForce 8600 GT 256MB
auf der gleichen Leistung spielen können wie EmJay oder Kryos?


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hab 

Amd 64 3800
4 GB ram( z.Z. noch 3326 Mb Ram, da ich Vista erst nachm Umzug draufhaue)
Gf 8800 GTS 512 mb

Dazu muss ich sagen das ich meine Einstellungen recht niedrig gehalten habe aber ich denke du müsstest gerade bei Weitsicht ect. Abstriche machen.


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Weitsicht un so..
Will eher Modellgrafik, Wassergrafik, sowas halt
Werde mein System aber eh bald wieder updaten mit ner DX10 Graka und vllt en 3GHZ Core2Duo jetzt wos billiger ist als vor en paar monaten.


----------



## TheAlexiel (20. Mai 2008)

DX 10 ist eh noch irrelevant, da dies erst zur GamesConvention implementiert wird.

Es kommt stark drauf an was für eine Bildschirmauflösung du hast....meiner einer nutz nen 22" Widescreen und hab recht gute System, muss aber um die Frames oben zu halten einige Abstriche machen....diese sind minimal und es sieht immer noch gut aus =D


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Ja aber wenns rauskommt dann möcht man ja gerne DX10 sehen.
Fast keine MMOs haben so eine Grafik. Und selbs ohne siehts schon prima aus.


----------



## Walton (20. Mai 2008)

sieht echt nice aus...morgen kommt meine CE..freu mich drauf...achso..zu den klassen und was sie können..es ist natürlich schwer zu sagen wer mehr heilt,opder damage macht...wer weiss wie sich die chars noch bis level 80 entwickeln...es sind natürlich alles nur momentaufnahmen...jede klasse kann schon mit 40-50 ganz anders aussehn!!!   aber die Grafik is echt nice..naja..man sieht sich vll ma^^


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr denn?
Ich glaub ich geh auf einen PvE Server, nur keine Ahnung ob deutschen oder englischen. Gibts irgendwo ne Seite bei der die Spieleranzahl angezeigt wird auf den jeweiligen servern?


----------



## Walton (20. Mai 2008)

ich weiss noch nich auf welchen server ich geh..denke erstmal pve-normal...um reinzukommen...keine lust andauernd umgehaun zu werden^^  muss ja erstmal ins spiel rein finden....intressant wäre auch nen rp-server..aber ma gucken!!


----------



## Grimnyr (20. Mai 2008)

Habe mir auch die CE bei Amazon bestellt, ich hoffe Sie ist bald da, lange kann ich nimmer warten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (20. Mai 2008)

Disteltee schrieb:


> Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr denn?
> Ich glaub ich geh auf einen PvE Server, nur keine Ahnung ob deutschen oder englischen. Gibts irgendwo ne Seite bei der die Spieleranzahl angezeigt wird auf den jeweiligen servern?




Ich bin auf Mitra - der inoffizielle deutsche RP PVE Server.


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Wie wird denn RP eigentlich emacht?
Hab aus WoW gehört dass RP eher was für 'Freaks'/ Leute mit hohem Schreibskill/ Mitteilungsbedürfnis ist.
Sorry falls ichs falsch verstanden habe^^


----------



## maggus (20. Mai 2008)

Am besten du löschst diese Definition von RP gleich wieder, totaler Bullshit.

RP bedeutet, dass du deine Rolle komplett verkörperst. Solange ein Rollenspieler "In Character" ist, wird er sich kaum über die Fußball-EM oder das Wetter in Hamburg unterhalten, und auch solche geistreichen Aussprüche wie LOL und ROFL kommen im RP nicht vor.

Mit hohen Schreibstil hat RP mal nichts zu tun, es sei denn du spielst ein Burgfräulein / einen Adeligen. Aber in der Welt von Conan bist du vor allem eins: barbarisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du nen Nahkämpfer spielst, dann kann der zum Beispiel dumm wie Brot sein. Er wird dann auch keine besonders langen Sätze von sich geben, sondern viel mehr solche Dinge wie "Ich stärker als ihr, ich angreifen."

Einen ausführlichen Guide hab ich im Lotro-Forum gesehen, da wird das RP von A bis Z durchgenommen und auch für Dummies erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=257071


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Gäste sind in diesem Dorf wohl herzlich willkommen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0ff (20. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Gäste sind in diesem Dorf wohl herzlich willkommen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, sehr nice. :-)


----------



## SnigGa (20. Mai 2008)

Kann vieleicht jemand paar Screens machen auf niedrigsten Einstellungen ? Weil ich weiß nicht ob mein PC mehr packt , und wollte vorher Wissen auf was ich mich da einlasse ^^ Wäre sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (20. Mai 2008)

das bild über dir sieht sehr nach niedrigen einstellungen aus...


----------



## SnigGa (20. Mai 2008)

Leider ein bißchen zu klein.^^


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Hier sieht man ein paar Rüstungen der NPCs die einen Vorgeschmack auf die Endgamerüstungen geben dürften:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier hab ich es hinbekommen nach Aquelonien zu reisen - mit Level 33... Die Mobs dort sind 60-69...
Die Wasserfälle dort sind atemberaubend (man kriegt die ganze Flusslandschaft mit ca. einem dutzend Wasserfällen gar nicht auf ein Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan sind mir ein wenig die Quest ausgegangen - ich glaube ich reise mal nach norden, da soll ein lev33 questgebiet sein.


----------



## Bloodytears (21. Mai 2008)

gibts auch weibliche chars zu spielen oder nur männliche? bis jetzt hat man ja überall nur M gesehen


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> gibts auch weibliche chars zu spielen oder nur männliche? bis jetzt hat man ja überall nur M gesehen




Natürlich kannst Du alle Klassen auch weiblich spielen. Nur eine weibliche Barbarin... irgendwie... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enemykiller (21. Mai 2008)

Gibt natürlich auch weibliche.. Ich glaube die Leute hier trauen sich nur nicht weibliche Chars zu spielen weil sie sonst als pervers dargestellt werden würden, vor allem da man die Größe der Melonen einstellen kann..

Und das mit dem weiblichen Barbarne stimme ich natürlich vollkommen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passt eher mehr zu ner Assasinin oder so ;>


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Mmmh Melonen.....  

*sabber*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> das bild über dir sieht sehr nach niedrigen einstellungen aus...



Das Bild ist stark verkleinert fürs Foren/Blogs.Hab ja hier auch schon hochauflösende Screens gepostet.

Hab ebend wieder ein Paar Screens vom Gilden-und Rohstoffgebiet Poitain gepostet.


----------



## Bloodytears (21. Mai 2008)

würd gern ma paar W sehen, hab in wow und gw auch w chars gespielt und überlege ob ich mir das spiel kaufen sollte, und wieso als pervers hingestellt? wenn ein Mann lieber nen w-"po" vorsich laufen sieht oder nen m is doch egal xD


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Mom ich logg mal auf meine Level 2 Tusse ein und erfülle deinen Wünsch.

Level 2 Vollstreckerin des Set Gwendoliene.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Screens sind verkleinert aufgrund von Uploadproblemen.


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Weibliches willste sehen. Ok, eine dunkle Templerin (Tankklasse mit Lifeleech).
Erst gehts noch sehr frisch zur Sache (mmmh Melone!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch schon 5 Minuten später verhaut sie mit Anziehsachen die böse Buben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber erstmal spiele ich meinen Barbaren weiter.
Hier ein Bild aus der Kategorie "Wer hat meine Echse in den Farbtopf geworfen" oder "alles so schön bunt hier"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzghul (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, die Grafik des Spieles ist ja mal der Hammer Oo
Wenn das Gameplay auch noch so super ist, dann werde ich es auf jeden Fall testen. 

Aber es stimmt, das es entscheidend ist, wie sich das Spiel auf LvL80 spielt ist entscheidend, ob es erfolgreich wird.
Die Langzeitmotivation ist wichtig. Hier ist momentan WoW halt das Maß aller Dinge. Sie lassen sich halt viel für Casual Gamer einfallen um sie bei der Stange zu halten.

Aber AoC sieht finde ich super aus, und hat ein neues inovatives Kampfsystem. 

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu den FinishingMoves.
Können die eigentlich nur Nahkämpfer machen oder kann man das auch als Caster? Und unter welchen Bedingungen macht meinen einen FM?

thx

lg
Uzi


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Fatalitys können sowohl Caster als auch Waldläufer machen.
Die Melee Fatalitys sehen allerdings etwas spektakulärer aus.
Ein Fatalitys gibt einen nen guten Buff der u.a. Ausdauer regeneriert, es ist also net nur ne nette optische Zugabe.

Hier mal der 'Herztreffer Fatality' vom Ranger.
*stark optimiertes Bild!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relchuem (21. Mai 2008)

Ein schöner Sonnenuntergang 
1680*1050
2800m Sicht distanz 
Wasser spiegelung: Alles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzghul (21. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand einen Casterfatality?
Wann macht man denn genau einen Fatality? Wenn man crittet und der Mob dabei stirbt? Oder ist das einfach Zufall?

lg
Uzi


----------



## maggus (21. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich mich an meine Beta-Zeit erinnere, war es Zufall, ob ich einen Fatality Move ausgelöst habe, oder nicht. Vielleicht hat sich da noch was geändert, wer mehr dazu weiß, bitte erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Man muss den Gegner mit einem Komboangriff töten und dann hat man eine ca 10% Chance einen Fatality auszulösen.
Es gibt auch Waffen die + X% Fatalitychance haben.


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Man muss den Gegner mit einem Komboangriff töten und dann hat man eine ca 10% Chance einen Fatality auszulösen.
> Es gibt auch Waffen die + X% Fatalitychance haben.



Yep und die Art der Waffe und des Combos entscheidet dann welche Fatalities gemacht werden.
Seit ich einen neuen Rang Butcher habe macht er einen Combo wo er den Kopf abtrennt und aufs Schwert spießt und dann mit dem Fuß den Kopf vom Schwert abstreift. 
Bischen komisch sehen die Körper ohne Arme aus, statt Armstümpfe haben die so komische metallische Ringe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luntsu (21. Mai 2008)

Die Screens sind echt super, ich muss heute unbedingt noch meinen PC testen, ob ich die Grafik auch so einstellen kann.

Was kann man eigentlich alles in der Charaktererstellung einstellen? Vorallem, was man am Körper selber einstellen kann, das fehlte mir bei DieSims, und es Fehlt mir auch bei WoW. (Wenns zu sehr OT ist gerne per PM)


BTW: Ich mag Melonen!


----------



## Whitman00 (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn Ihr schauen wollt ob AoC bei Euch funktioniert einfach mal Anschauen: http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_ageofconan_home.html


----------



## Kunn (21. Mai 2008)

Melon Tropic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiel momentan die Closed Beta und find es einfach nur super. Doch bevor ich  mir das spiel kaufen werde, werde ich mir erstmal nen neuen Rechner zulegen im nächsten Monat. 

Mist Vista und allem was man dazu so brauch, damit das Spielgefühl noch besser rüberkommt als auf meinem jetzigen Rechner und dem Beta Client! 

Achja! Ich will mehr Bilder sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmh.. Melonen.. *grins*


----------



## Mardoo (21. Mai 2008)

die bilder von emjay sind dx9 oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das von relchuem auch glaub ich?^^


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> die bilder von emjay sind dx9 oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine sind DX9 - habe WinXP drauf.

Ein Gesicht das nur eine Mutter lieben kann... wobei die sehen so aus als ob sie nach dem schlüpfen ihre Mama eher auffressen würden. Jedenfalls #1 in der Kategorie: Ekelhaftester Questgeber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamergischt (21. Mai 2008)

also muß schon sagen, das was man sieht macht echt lust auf mehr!

eine frage hät ich noch, naja eigentlich 2^^

1. hat jemand ne ahnung wo das spiel noch erscheint, ich z.B. bin in belgien arbeiten und komm erst in 2 wochen nach hause

2. wie is so auf dem PvP servern? (gibts schon welche)

mfg


heut ist kleinschreibtag


----------



## Surani (21. Mai 2008)

was mich mal interessieren würde ist,ich habe gelesen das User mit ATI Grafikkarten
ganz misse FPS haben,obwohl sie sehr gute in ihrem System haben (z.B. HD3780 X2)
kann das jemand bestätigen oder wiederlegen?
Weil dann würde das Spiel für mich keinen Sinn machen.

so long


----------



## Whitman00 (21. Mai 2008)

Surani du kannst mal den Link den ich oben gepostet habe ausprobieren da wird dein Rechner für Age of Conan geprüft ;D

Edit: Was mir auf dem Herzen liegt ist die Namensgebung.
Wie sieht es zur Zeit aus mit der Namensgebung?
Kann man Vor- und Nachnamen Wählen?
Kann der Name auch Sonderzeichen beinhalten?

Edit2: Ahh ich habe eine Frage vergessen^^
Und zwar wie ist das mit dem Interface? Ich habe mir einige Videos angeschaut und öfters verschiedene gesehen. Kann man sich eins Aussuchen oder gibt es nur eins?


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Whitman00 schrieb:


> Surani du kannst mal den Link den ich oben gepostet habe ausprobieren da wird dein Rechner für Age of Conan geprüft ;D
> 
> Edit: Was mir auf dem Herzen liegt ist die Namensgebung.
> Wie sieht es zur Zeit aus mit der Namensgebung?
> ...




Nur Vornamen. Sonderzeichen hab ich keine ausprobiert.

Und gerade eben den ersten Spieler mit Mount gesehen - ich brauch noch 3 Level:

Törööööö!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Nashorn hat der auch (das hab ich dann mit 40):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disteltee (21. Mai 2008)

@Kryos:
Dem Chat bei Bild über mir kann ich entnehmen dass man nichts zahlen muss um zu reiten?


----------



## Devos (21. Mai 2008)

Sieht so aus, gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit noch eim Mamut ohne die pre-order zu bekommen??
Und weis jemand wieviel ein Pferd kosted??


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Reiten war glaube ein Gold und Pferd 3 Gold. Kriegspferde sogar zweistellige Goldbeträge. Ich habe mit Level 35 gerade mal 40 Silber... ausser paar Tränken nix gekauft. Wird also schwer ein Pferd mit 40 zu kriegen. Da ist farmen angesagt.


----------



## turalya (21. Mai 2008)

hehe nur noch eins^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devos (21. Mai 2008)

Sind denn die Tränke so teuer, dann hätt ich ja glück mit meiner CE, da bekomm ich alle Tränke gratis!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (21. Mai 2008)

Nä, nene nur alle *Ge*tränke in den Tavernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devos (21. Mai 2008)

Ach schade!!!


----------



## airace (21. Mai 2008)

also als ich die ersten screens gesehen habe von AoC geshen hab dachte ich so "ahh schön mein pc packt das auch mal sehen ob ihc es meir hole...doch dan kammm der Melonen screen *sabber* und ich bin jetzt auf amazon.de und kaufe mier AoC *sabber*


----------



## turalya (21. Mai 2008)

airace schrieb:


> also als ich die ersten screens gesehen habe von AoC geshen hab dachte ich so "ahh schön mein pc packt das auch mal sehen ob ihc es meir hole...doch dan kammm der Melonen screen *sabber* und ich bin jetzt auf amazon.de und kaufe mier AoC *sabber*


he jetz is der thrad nass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (21. Mai 2008)

Kyros ... kansnte ma dein system verraten und was du so eingestellt hast ich komm mit meinem sys

WinXP
2 GB DDR2 800er Ram
ner 8600 256 Ram
und nem AMD 64 Duo 4400++

auf teils 17 Frames wenn ich in der Stadt stehe und viele leute da sind ... wenn ich eher kleinen Räumen bin komm ich dann wieder auf 60 rauf ... hab auf mittel mit shader 2, schatten niedrig und halt paar sachen runtergedreht bin mir grad am überlegen ob ich ne 88er gt mit 768 oder eine mit 512 zulegen soll ... da ja recomendet 512 braucht ... aber sicher ist sicher ...


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Devos schrieb:


> Sind denn die Tränke so teuer, dann hätt ich ja glück mit meiner CE, da bekomm ich alle Tränke gratis!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bekommst Alk in der Kneipe gratis - das ist alles. Gesundheitstränke und Ausdauertränke kosten dich normal Geld. Die Fangen bei paar Kupfer an und gehen rauf auf paar Silber pro Trank.

Preise für Pferdemounts. Wer schnell reiten will muss wohl halbes Jahr sparen oder so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Intel Core2 6700 @2.6 Ghz
GeForce 8800 GT
2 Gbyte ram
WinXP

Framerate schwankt auch bei mir sehr. Von 60 fps in Höhlen bis runter auf 17 fps wenn ich die fantastische Stadtkulisse und Hafenbecken von Old Tarantina ansehe (die ist aber auch extrems komplex)


----------



## Whitman00 (21. Mai 2008)

Also das mit dem Trinken ist anscheind auch in der Pre-Order Box enthalten. King Conan hat mir von seinem Thron aus eine E-Mail geschickt, im anhang der Umhang "The Drinking Cape" ^^

Edit: Für die Leute die lang genug den Newsletter bestellt haben bekommen auch so ein Cape also doch nix mit Pre-Order Box ;D


----------



## Devos (21. Mai 2008)

Danke für den screen, aber ich denke man bekommt mehr Geld wenn man an die Level 80 kommt und da kann man sich das bestimmt auch dann leisten denke ich.

Ach ich freu mich so auf Freitag^^


----------



## masaeN (21. Mai 2008)

Whitman00 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Trinken ist anscheind auch in der Pre-Order Box enthalten. King Conan hat mir von seinem Thron aus eine E-Mail geschickt, im anhang der Umhang "The Drinking Cape" ^^
> 
> Edit: Für die Leute die lang genug den Newsletter bestellt haben bekommen auch so ein Cape also doch nix mit Pre-Order Box ;D



naja du bekommst den umhang meines wissens auch durch die ce dazu noch n ring für mehr ep was ich gehört habe ... die pre order bringt dir "nur" das nashorn und die 6 tage EA ...


----------



## Whitman00 (21. Mai 2008)

Ja deswegen hab ich ein Edit gemacht lieber masaeN ;D


----------



## Devos (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, so ist es! Ich hab ja die CE da steht der ring und der umhang als extraitem drauf^^


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Devos schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es! Ich hab ja die CE da steht der ring und der umhang als extraitem drauf^^



CE User müssen bei jedem neuen Char den sie machen nur /claim eingeben und haben 

1. Mount (Nasenhörnchen oder Rüsseltier)
2. 8 Platz Tasche (man kann nur eine weitere Tasche haben!) 
3. Drinking Cape 
4. EP-Ring (funzt bis Lev40)

im Inventar


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Wusstet ihr, dass in Age of Conan sogar die Geister bluten können? Sogar heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Ich-Perspektive kämpfen ist lustig


----------



## Stutenandy (21. Mai 2008)

Enemykiller schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich auch weibliche.. Ich glaube die Leute hier trauen sich nur nicht weibliche Chars zu spielen weil sie sonst als pervers dargestellt werden würden, vor allem da man die Größe der Melonen einstellen kann..
> 
> Und das mit dem weiblichen Barbarne stimme ich natürlich vollkommen zu
> 
> ...



*hüstel* noch nie von der Red Sonja gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die "Melonen" sehen in der Tat wirklich lecker aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde in jedem Fall einen weiblichen Char spielen.


----------



## Vampiry (21. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> CE User müssen bei jedem neuen Char den sie machen nur /claim eingeben und haben
> 
> 1. Mount (Nasenhörnchen oder Rüsseltier)
> 2. 8 Platz Tasche (man kann nur eine weitere Tasche haben!)
> ...




Hmmm, ich denke das Mount und die Tasche sind nur in der Pre Order?


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich denke das Mount und die Tasche sind nur in der Pre Order?



Wer die CE hat hat doch auch die Preorderbox - gehörten doch normal zusammen oder?


----------



## Stutenandy (21. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> CE User müssen bei jedem neuen Char den sie machen nur /claim eingeben und haben
> 
> 1. Mount (Nasenhörnchen oder Rüsseltier)
> 2. 8 Platz Tasche (man kann nur eine weitere Tasche haben!)
> ...



Na das wär ja der Hammer. Aber auch ich glaube, das es das Mount nur in der Pre-Order gibt. Von der 8 Platz Tasche hör ich auch das erste mal. Auf meiner CE sind auch nur das Cape und der Ring angegeben.



Kryos schrieb:


> Wer die CE hat hat doch auch die Preorderbox - gehörten doch normal zusammen oder?



Nö nicht zwingend. Hab mir meine CE heute bei Saturn so gekauft.


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> Na das wär ja der Hammer. Aber auch ich glaube, das es das Mount nur in der Pre-Order gibt. Von der 8 Platz Tasche hör ich auch das erste mal. Auf meiner CE sind auch nur das Cape und der Ring angegeben.



Du hast die CE aber keine Preorderbox?


----------



## Stutenandy (21. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Du hast die CE aber keine Preorderbox?



Nö...Pre-Order nie besessen, da Kumpel bereits die Pre-Order hat und ich mir dort erstmal Testweise das Spiel anschauen kann. Ich war mir nicht sicher on AoC wirklich was für mich ist. Allerdings hat mich das Testen vollends überzeugt und das Spiel ist in der Tat der Hammer.


----------



## EmJaY (21. Mai 2008)

Nein.

Pre Order beihnhaltet nur das Mount und das Angebot auf den EA.

Bei der CE bekommste

- Art Book

- Soundtrack CD

- Bonus DVD mit Videos

- Fünf Gästepässe für Freunde

Die zusätzlichen InGame Gegenstände sind folgende:

- Ring of Acheronia (Mehr XP und Ausdauer)

- Drinking Cape (Kostenlose Drinks in allen Tavernen)


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

Was war bislang euer heftigster Finishmove?
Bei mir wars Butcher Rang IV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst rammt er das Schwert so in den Kopf das dieser abgetrennt wird aber an der Klinge hängenbleibt, dann tritt er mit dem Stiefel den Kopf von der Klinge runter. In dem Bild hat er den Move an zwei Gegnern direkt hintereinander gemacht. Auf Platz 2 ist einer wo er erst die Arme und dann den Kopf absäbelt - hat mich an den schwarzen Ritter auf Monty Phytons Film erinnert.


----------



## Solansolar (21. Mai 2008)

Immer dieses Blut...:=)
hier von mir mal wieder was erotisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da stört nicht mal der Clippingfehler, sieht aus wie ein Fuß im Sand


----------



## masaeN (21. Mai 2008)

Kryos haste eig. die Unzensierte version oder gibts die Blutspritzerei nur bei nahkämpfern ^^ ...


----------



## Skillorius (21. Mai 2008)

Würde mal jemand so Lieb sein und ein Screenshot in Low quali posten 
.. 
hab  3.7er Athlon mit Radeon x800 und 2gb Arbeitsspeicher wollt mal sehen wie es so im schlimmsten fall aussieht ^^


----------



## Kryos (21. Mai 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> Kryos haste eig. die Unzensierte version oder gibts die Blutspritzerei nur bei nahkämpfern ^^ ...



Ich habe die UK uncut - nippel, blut, gehirn, gekröse - alles was man für einen guten Eintopf braucht

Die Zauberfatalities sind anders. Dämonologen z.B. verbrennen die Leute - die schreien und zappeln dann in Flammen stehend und fallen dann mit verkohlter Haut um. Necros frosten sie ein, dann fallen die wie Statuen und wieder andere verwenden Blitze welche die Gegner zappeln lassen bis sie sterben.

Wer es hart und schmutzig will muss schon Messerarbeit leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devos (22. Mai 2008)

Kann man sich die Uncut-version auch irgentwie Downloaden? Und ist dann auch alles deutsch?
Müsste ja eigentlich gehn da ja auch Gäste später in Uk die version runterladen wollen.

Mfg Devos


----------



## acidbeat (22. Mai 2008)

Hier ma der Endboss aus der 1. grösseren Gruppeninstanz . 

Sanctum of burning Souls . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Instanz is für 3 Spieler ca LV 40 ausgelegt .


----------



## Kryos (22. Mai 2008)

Eine Quest hat meinen 39er Barbaren in die Heimat von Conan verschlagen. 
Wildromantisch präsentiert sich das Tal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch wenn man bischen weiter läuft, zeigt sich wieder die brutale Seite dieser Welt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disteltee (22. Mai 2008)

Kannst du kurz erklären wie das Gruppenspiel in dem Spiel funktioniert?
Wie viele Heiler, Tanks, DDs. Wie heilt man, tankt man bzw. hält die aggro.


----------



## Omikron99 (22. Mai 2008)

afaik wird in einem kegelförmigen bereich vor dem spieler geheilt. es ist also wichtig das die gruppe mitdenkt und nicht zu weit auseinander steht. bis auf einen aoe-heal sind alles hot's wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.


----------



## acidbeat (22. Mai 2008)

Es gibt nen kleinen AoE-HoT , einen grossen Kegel-HoT in den Bereich vor einen (mit kleinen AoE-Heal) und nen sehr grossen AoE-Heal . Mit Skillung kann man noch weitere mittlere AoE-Heals machen . Stand LV49 Mitrapriester . Als heiler sollte man aber nie vergessen auch soviel mit zu nuken wie es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aggro bekommt man auch leicht , entweder durch heal oder damage , aber das auch nur bei grösseren Gruppen , man bekommt als Priest aber auch gute Abwehrskills , womit man Aggro auch über sehr lange zeit überlebt . 

Tanken sollte der Spieler mit der höchsten Rüstung , wenn nen Stoffie Aggro is er aber net zwangsläufig instant-tot .


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (22. Mai 2008)

mal ne ganz blöde Frage aber kann das sein das das eveln extrem schnell geht ? knapp ne woche läuft das spiel und ich seh schon die ersten Screens von Leuten die schon Mehr als die Hälfte der Levels hinter sich haben ? ist das normale Levelgeschwindigkeit oder zockt ihr Tag und nacht : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chainsawKiller (22. Mai 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> mal ne ganz blöde Frage aber kann das sein das das eveln extrem schnell geht ? knapp ne woche läuft das spiel und ich seh schon die ersten Screens von Leuten die schon Mehr als die Hälfte der Levels hinter sich haben ?



ich bin jetzt 43 und hab ca 2 Tage sprich 48 Stunden gespielt.
Auf dem Interview auf der GDC kam allerdings raus das lvl 40 ca 1/4 der spielzeit ist sprich es dürften wohl so an die 8 Tage werden.



Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> ist das normale Levelgeschwindigkeit oder zockt ihr Tag und nacht :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was denkst du den, Schlafen ist doch eh Zeitverschwendung ;P


Hab auch gehört es soll schon 5 Amis geben die 80 sind ...


----------



## Nofel (22. Mai 2008)

Etwas lästern. 

Stellenweise sieht der Boden echt scheiße aus. Bei dem letzten Bild von Kryos z.B. irgendwie als ob da noch was fehlt.

Das Blut finde ich auch irgendwie als Störend bei den meisten Bildern.

Aber sonst richtig geil diese Weitsicht und Rüstungen einfach nur genial. So Spiel ist installiert gepatcht ist es auch nurnoch bis Sonntag warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Scheiß Alkohol, muss leider Freitag und Samstag durchsaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (22. Mai 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Auf dem Interview auf der GDC kam allerdings raus das lvl 40 ca 1/4 der spielzeit ist sprich es dürften wohl so an die 8 Tage werden.



Finde ich trotzdem als "Kann-noch-nicht-Spielen-Spieler" ein bisschen traurig das die Levelzeit innerhalb weniger Tage hinter einem gelassen wird. Das war doch eigentlich immer das schönste zu sehen wie sich sein Char langsam entwickelt. Naja werd mich überraschen lassen wenn meine Zeit gekommen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vllt. stell ich mich ja nen bissle doof an und zieh das Leveln nen bisschen in die Länge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lausebengel08 (22. Mai 2008)

so nun auch mal ein paar bilder von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lausebengel08 (22. Mai 2008)

naja mal zum thema leveln ich find das nicht gerade schön das man zwei bis drei tage spielt und schon lvl 30 hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hoffe ab 40 geht das dann sehr langsammer was auch mehr mein persönliches ding ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



so nochmal was zur Collectors 
ich habe auch eine und habe gestern mein Key eingegeben habe ins spiel eingeloggt 
und siehe da alles da + in epicher boggen????????????

ich dachte den gibt es nur bei den amis ??????????
nur blöd das ich kein boggen benutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lausebengel08 (22. Mai 2008)

so und noch mehr bilder  von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bitte meine neune waffen beachten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (22. Mai 2008)

mal ne frage so nebenbei,ich habe mir grad die Bilder alle angeguckt  und bin begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So ich würd gern wissen wann man jetzt aoc anfangen kann also ohne early acces undso,weil mich des alles ein bisschen verwirrt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und noch eine Frage,zu der Alterseinschränkung wird das alter lediglich beim kauf überprüft oder auch bei der Registrierung,da ich erst 16 bin aber meiner meinung nach "geistig"^^ weit genug bin(wenn man das so schreiben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

naja das wars soweit danke im vorraus


----------



## Kryos (22. Mai 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Etwas lästern.
> 
> Stellenweise sieht der Boden echt scheiße aus. Bei dem letzten Bild von Kryos z.B. irgendwie als ob da noch was fehlt.



Das ist glaube ein Bug. Das Spiel läd manchmal Texturen nur zögerlich nach. Dann hat man erst ne Matschtexture und dann nach 2-3 Sekunden wird diese durch eine hochauflösende ausgetauscht. Manchmal "vergisst" das Spiel diesen Austausch. Mit Alt+tab kann man dann auf desktop wechseln und zurück und die Texturen werden alle geladen. Ich denke das wird noch gefixt irgendwann.



Nofel schrieb:


> Aber sonst richtig geil diese Weitsicht und Rüstungen einfach nur genial. So Spiel ist installiert gepatcht ist es auch nurnoch bis Sonntag warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du "musst" saufen? Ich würde die Freunde wechseln wenn sie Dich zum Alkoholismus verführen.


----------



## Devos (22. Mai 2008)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> naja mal zum thema leveln ich find das nicht gerade schön das man zwei bis drei tage spielt und schon lvl 30 hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kann das sein, dass man mit der CE schon jetzt rein kann oder hast du EA???


----------



## Philipp23 (22. Mai 2008)

Muss man in Aoc immer alleine Kämpfen bzw. leveln ? Oder ist das wie bei wow das man grp bilden kann zum questen. Oder für Instanzen etc. Mich würde die klasse Assassine intressieren könnte davon jemand screens machen bitte. Zum abschluss würd ich noch gerne wiessen wollen wie man eigentlich nun aoc spieln kann. Würde das gerne für einen Tag ausprobieren. mfg Phil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> mal ne frage so nebenbei,ich habe mir grad die Bilder alle angeguckt  und bin begeistert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit der Kreditkarte deiner Eltern dürftest du da keinerlei Probleme haben.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (22. Mai 2008)

ahh ok danke sehr


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> Mit der Kreditkarte deiner Eltern dürftest du da keinerlei Probleme haben.



Mann sollte keine Minderjährigen dazu Animieren so etwas zu spielen. aber naja.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (22. Mai 2008)

er hat mich ja nicht dazu animiert ich würde es auch so spielen wollte hier nur noch einmal nachfragen...

und zum Thema minderjährig:geistig liegt zwischen 16 und 18 kein großer unterschied.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (22. Mai 2008)

Walfaris schrieb:


> Mann sollte keine Minderjährigen dazu Animieren so etwas zu spielen. aber naja.



Das sollen seine Eltern entscheiden und nicht du!


----------



## Mr.Floppy (22. Mai 2008)

so wie ihr das schreibt komm ich mir wie nen Kleinkind vor *g*


----------



## Kryos (22. Mai 2008)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> so wie ihr das schreibt komm ich mir wie nen Kleinkind vor *g*



Trau keinem unter 30 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also für Conan sollte man schon volljährig sein. Geistig und im Personalausweis.


----------



## Disteltee (22. Mai 2008)

naja ich bin 17 und werde mir das Spiel auch holen und WoW an den Nagel hängen.
Ich kenn in anderen Spielen 20+-jährige die sich ziemich kiddie-mäßig verhalten, ob im Raid oder BG. 
Deswegen wechsel ich auch das Spiel weil ich auf eine gewisse 'Reife' hoffe. Aber wenn es selbst in AoC kiddies geben wird, werden sie entweder als Minderjährige betittelt oder es zeigt wie einige Leute reagieren können obwohl sie 'offiziell' dem Alter entsprungen sind.
MFG


----------



## Walfaris (22. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> Das sollen seine Eltern entscheiden und nicht du!




Nicht gleich laut werden, man bemerke bitte das ich geschrieben habe *man SOLLTE....* was nicht heisst.. *MACH DAS NICHT* 

also, lesen, nachdenken und dann erst schreiben.. thx -.-


----------



## Mr.Floppy (22. Mai 2008)

Naja ich kann Disteltee nur zustimmen, und da ich mich selbst "einschätzen"  kann weiß ich wo meiner meinung nach zu viel gewalt für mein Alter ist.


----------



## Kryos (22. Mai 2008)

*" Ich sollte unbedingt mal mein altes Kinderzimmer aufräumen "*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das denkt sich mein Barbar hier gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disteltee (22. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage bei der Ausrüstung:
Wird man beim lvln Rüstungsteile bekommen, bei der man wie man ein bunter Hund aussieht wie in WoW wo die Farben fasst nixht zusammenpassen?
Hat mich iwie stark gestört beim lvln in WoW grüne Hosen, blauen Helm, und rote Brust zu tragen.


----------



## Kryos (22. Mai 2008)

Disteltee schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage bei der Ausrüstung:
> Wird man beim lvln Rüstungsteile bekommen, bei der man wie man ein bunter Hund aussieht wie in WoW wo die Farben fasst nixht zusammenpassen?
> Hat mich iwie stark gestört beim lvln in WoW grüne Hosen, blauen Helm, und rote Brust zu tragen.



Alle Rüstungen sind sehr dezent gefärbt. Caster kriegen mal ne dunkelrote Robe aber so kunterbuntes Zeug sieht man nicht. Dadurch passen auch fast alle Kleidungsstücke zusammen. Maximal kann dir passieren das du eine dunkelgrüne Mütze zu einer dunkelroten Robe trägst. Aber so albern wie z.B. Magier in WoW aussehen müssen (gerade beim Leveln - giftgrüne Hose mit rosa Streifen kombiniert mit türkisfarbigen Umhang, lila/schwarz/blauen Schultern, lavendelfarbigen Hut, blaue Handschuhe und rosa/blaue Handschuhe sind da ja Standardoutfit) gibt es nicht. 

Wenn, dann sind die Outfits schon fast zu langweilig. Ihr sehr hier ja in meinen Bilder wie mein Barbar mit Level 20 und jetzt mit 40 aussieht - die Veränderungen sind sehr gering. Am Design man jedenfalls bis Level 45 nicht erkennen ob jemand 20er oder ein 40er Equip trägt.


----------



## Palmi2005 (23. Mai 2008)

Gibt es eine test version von diesen spiel auch die man runterladen kann weil ich kauf mir nicht ein spiel das mir dann nicht gefällt !!!! ?????


----------



## Drakonis (23. Mai 2008)

kannst dir nur einen buddy key besorgen derzeit


----------



## Tazmal (23. Mai 2008)

This schrieb:


> Das sollen seine Eltern entscheiden und nicht du!




richtig, leider entscheiden sich viele eltern falsch und setzen das kind vor solche games, womöglich noch UK version, damit sie ihre ruhe haben

aber wie gesagt, nicht unsere entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (23. Mai 2008)

den meisten Eltern ist das doch komplett egal was ihre Kinder spielen solange sie ihre Ruhe haben. Ist traurig das sie sich nicht einmal die Mühe machen um sich mal ein wenig mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen damit sie wissen was ihr Kind da gerade spielt. Viel schlimmer find ich das mein kleiner Neffe (13) das spiel ohne Probleme bei Media Markt bekommen hat. Gibt es denn niemanden mehr der sich Gedanken darum macht warum dieses Spiel ab 18 sein könnte?


----------



## Drakonis (23. Mai 2008)

> Gibt es denn niemanden mehr der sich Gedanken darum macht warum dieses Spiel ab 18 sein könnte?



die gesellschaft hat doch hier schon komplett versagt. die meisten älteren semester kommen mit der neuen technik immer weniger klar und wissen meist garnicht, was man z.b. mit einem handy heutzutage alles machen kann.
porno- und gewaltvideos auf handys von 10jährigen sollen doch heutzutage schon garkeine seltenheit mehr sein. die werden dann untereinander getauscht ohne kontrolle durch erwachsene. 

bei computerspielen wird es ähnlich sein, die meisten wissen nicht, was ihre kinder spielen.


----------



## Ceonric (23. Mai 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> den meisten Eltern ist das doch komplett egal was ihre Kinder spielen solange sie ihre Ruhe haben. Ist traurig das sie sich nicht einmal die Mühe machen um sich mal ein wenig mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen damit sie wissen was ihr Kind da gerade spielt. Viel schlimmer find ich das mein kleiner Neffe (13) das spiel ohne Probleme bei Media Markt bekommen hat. Gibt es denn niemanden mehr der sich Gedanken darum macht warum dieses Spiel ab 18 sein könnte?



Die USK ist nicht die BPJS. USK ist eine AltersEMPFEHLUNG. Wie hat bei euch in Deutschland die Prüfstelle auf das Spiel reagiert? Wurde es von denen eingestuft? Wenn ja dann ist Media Mark strafbar, wenn nein, dann interessiert es keine Sau. Ich kenne mich aber bei euch nicht aus. Aber ich weiss das USK nicht bindent ist. Zumindest in der sonnigen Schweiz nicht. *Hihi* 

Aber gestern wurden auch bei uns in der Schweiz 3 Jugendlichen an der Kasse im Fust das Spiel nicht verkauft, weil sie gerade mal 13 waren und 18 auf der Spielverpackung stand. Fand ich geil und hab den Jungs mal fette ins Gesicht gelacht. Mey war ich kindisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüesli


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (23. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß das USK nicht bindend ist und nur ein Hinweis darauf ist was für einen Inhalt darin gezeigt wird. Ich hab ja nurgesagt das es wirklich traurig ist das sich niemand mehr darum kümmert. Wozu ist denn der Hinweis darauf wenn niemand ihn mehr beachtet. Werde nachher wenn ich mir das Spiel besorge mal nen kleinen Sprung zum Geschäfts führer machen und mal nachfragen wie sie es verantworten können das dies trotz deutlicher Kennzeichnung an minderjährige verkauft wird. hab da eifnach mal lsut drauf mich nen bissle zu streiten ^^


----------



## T0ff (23. Mai 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> hab da eifnach mal lsut drauf mich nen bissle zu streiten ^^



Bist du Rentner? Habe gehört die streiten sich auch immer gerne. :-)


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (23. Mai 2008)

Rentner? ich bin 19 Jahre jung also noch weit entfernt vom rentenalter.... Darf ich mich mit 19 noch nicht mit Älteren Streiten ? oh gott denn hab ich 5 Jahre lang was falsches gemacht :-P


----------



## Disteltee (23. Mai 2008)

Tja leider stellen sich Erwachsene gerne stur wenn sie von jüngeren Menschen auf ihr Fehler hingewiesen werden. z.b. Eltern/Verwandte xD


----------



## EmJaY (23. Mai 2008)

War ebend in der Ini 'Sanctum of burning Souls'.Dazu gibt es Morgen auch nen Blogeintrag mit Screenshots.

Heute hat meien Gilde das erste Gebäude in der Gildenstadt errichtet, den Bergfried.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibst im  > BLOG < 

noch Screen beim chillen in den 'wilden Landen'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_Screens sind iwe immer stark verkleinert um sie Foren/Blogfreundlich zu gestalten._


----------



## EmJaY (24. Mai 2008)

Heiligtum der brennenden Seelen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibt es wie immer im Blog zu sehen.


----------



## Kryos (25. Mai 2008)

Bild unserer Gildenburg (Gilde Gothic auf Mitra)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2008)

Sehr Tolle Screens dabei , bin schon gespannt auf mehr :-)


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

Kleine Impressionen aus Stygien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

ist ja eher ne große ne


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2008)

naja, bald kann ich Bilder in 3360x1050 aufnehmen, dann kommen erst die großen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (25. Mai 2008)

Die Bilder sehen hier alle so hochqualitativ aus ... bekomme morgen auch das game zugeschickt ... sieht es in minimaler qualität auch ansatzweise so gut aus ?

mfg skillorius


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2008)

Sicher nicht ganz so toll , aber bestimmt auch noch sehr schön :-)

OT : 

Das einzigste was mich noch davon abhält zu wechseln ist das Kampfsystem , ich weiss nich ob es mir gefällt.. gibt es denn sowas wie eine testversion die man sich laden könnte?


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

Das ist minimale einstellungen bei 1024x768 Pixel


----------



## Skillorius (25. Mai 2008)

wow sieht ja immernoch fett aus ... ich bekomm langsam angst das AoC mit meinem Alten Athlon 3700+ und x800GT , 2gb ram nicht sonderlich fein läuft :-(


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2008)

Stimmt , auch auf low-grafik sieht es immernoch toll aus :-)

gibts es eigentlich ne testversion?


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

ich sag mal so man kann die grafik noch weiter runter tweaken aber das sind die standart low einstellungen


----------



## Skillorius (25. Mai 2008)

ok = /   

ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen flüssig erleben egal ob in low.
neues System werde ich für 2009 ins AUge fassen


----------



## EmJaY (25. Mai 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> Stimmt , auch auf low-grafik sieht es immernoch toll aus :-)
> 
> gibts es eigentlich ne testversion?



Immo gibt es nur Gästekeys.Jeder normale Version hatte einen dabei.Wer die Collectors Edition gekauft hat bekommt sogar 5.
Allerdings ist das 'Buddy Programm' noch net aktiviert worden da sie erstmal den Release über die Bühne bringen wollen.Es kommen auch täglich neue Server.

Demnächst werden dann auch die Gästekeys freigegeben aber erstmal haben die zahlenden Kunden Vorrang.

zum Thema:

Unser Gildenstadt wächst wenn auch langsam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Werd morgen nachm Patch mal neue Charakter Screens machen um mein Profil zu aktualisieren dabei fällt sicher auch schönes Bildmaterial für dieses Thema ab.

mehr gibt es natürlich wie immer HIER


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2008)

Da ich es leider noch nicht gespielt habe , kann ich dir das nich genau sagen aber , ich denke bei 

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_ageofconan_home.html

wirst du es herrausfinden :-)


----------



## Skillorius (26. Mai 2008)

wird mittig angezeigt , aber trotzdem habe ich Angst ;P 


Los wir wollen mehr screens sehen =D !!!


----------



## EmJaY (26. Mai 2008)

JaJa morgen gibt es mehr wiegesagt.Ansonsten besuch mal die Profile der Leute die hier u.a. schon was gepostet haben da findet sich noch einieges.


----------



## Skillorius (26. Mai 2008)

Hab dein Profil schon durchstöbert , haste echt nett gemacht kann ich nur jedem Empfehlen . hab mir auch alles fein durchgelesen ^^


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2008)

Sry das ich nochmal frage , aber bei den Sreens krieg ich einfach Lust auf das Spiel^^ Gibts denn ne Test-Version?


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Mai 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> Sry das ich nochmal frage , aber bei den Sreens krieg ich einfach Lust auf das Spiel^^ Gibts denn ne Test-Version?



noch nicht, kannst aber im Buddy-key Thread schreiben und fragen ob du nen buddy-key kriegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2008)

Kann ich mir das Spiel dann irgendwo laden mit dem Key oder doch iwo her besorgen?


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Mai 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> Kann ich mir das Spiel dann irgendwo laden mit dem Key oder doch iwo her besorgen?



glaube schon, aber 13gb Install-dateien sind nicht so schnell geladen


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2008)

Naja , solange kann ich warten :-) 
Will mir nur sicher sein das es mir gefällt bevor ich es kaufe , hat man dann nen frei monat am anfang dabei?


----------



## Serenas (26. Mai 2008)

Sieht alles doch sehr verlockend aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade das es vorerst keine Trial gibt. Buddykeys sind meines Wissens nach auch nocht nicht aktiv. 
Ich warte noch ein wenig und werde dann WoW hoffentlich endgültig an den Nagel hängen.
3 Jahre sind mehr als genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, man sieht sich in der Welt von Conan.

Gruß Sere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: @ painschkes, ja ein Freimonat ist dabei.


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2008)

danke @ serenas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ich hoffe auch das ich WoW dann endlich an den Nagel hängen kann...!
Spiele nun auch schon 3 Jahre und es ist langsam genug..
Bei den Screenshots hier kriege ich schon richtig Lust auf AoC , aber möchte wie gesagt vorher Testen bevor ich dafür Geld ausgebe und es mir doch nicht gefällt.. 

so long...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß painschkes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mascant (26. Mai 2008)

Weiß jmd ob AoC Doppelthreading Unterstützt?

Hoffe, dass mir das jemand beantworten kann : D


----------



## EmJaY (26. Mai 2008)

Konnt heut nochnet soviel spielen so das net viele Screenshots entstanden sind.

Hier einer vom Altar im 'Heiligtum der brennenden Seelen' (ist ne Instanz).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein alter Screen aus Tosso.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen komm ich hoffentlich dazu etwas mehr zu posten.Bis dahin mfG EmjaY.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

tja, gekündigt hab ich meinen account nach kurzer Zeit wieder.... aber die grafik und die atmo hat mich in ihren bann gezogen


----------



## EmJaY (27. Mai 2008)

So Gestern Abend noch im Reichenvirtel gequestet.
Ich muss sagen die Rüstungen der aquilonischen Armee habens mir angetan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Blick von der Kaserne Richtung Mitratempel.Dieser recht kurze Weg dorthin ist alles andere als sicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab im Blog auch wieder eine kleine Slideshow erstellt.


----------

